# Got arrested & put in Jail



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wasn't quite sure if my driver's license was still suspended or not (Pretty sure it was), so I was being pretty careful with the speed both down and back.
Bearing in mind that it is 850+ miles each direction, with over half that being straight highway going through the middle of the desolate desert, I was pretty proud of myself _(Usually being quite a leadfoot)_ for not getting pulled over on the way down.

On the way back, I was being equally careful.
Go figure though, there was this one stretch that was as open as the eye could see, and there was this one car I wanted to catch up to and get around, so I gave it some more gas.
The speed limit out there is 70, and I'd been keeping the cruise control set at 74.

Okay, so I'd driven appx. 1,000 miles during the trip without exceeding the speed limit to a marked degree, and here I was gunning it and POW!
Cop got me going 84 mph.

When he came up to the window, I gave him my license and registration.
He went back and ran the license and plates, and came up and told me that I'm suspended.

He told me to get out of the car.
(Remember, we're in the middle of the desert... nothing for hundreds of miles.)
He asked me: _"How much cash have you got?"_

So here I'm thinking: _"Okay, this is one of those deals where ya pay the cop off, he goes on his way and it's all nice and neat."_

I said: _"Couple hundred bucks..."_
He replied: _"That's not enough."_
I said: _"I may have a little more..."_
He's like: _"You'll need $514 to bail yourself out of jail."_

I then realized he wasn't trying to cash me out, he was seeing if I had enough to bail myself out, being as they don't accept credit cards at the jail.
It was Saturday, and I'd have to sit in Jail until Monday morning to see the judge, and they'd tow my car.
Added to which inconvenience, I wouldn't be able to get my car out, since I don't have a valid license!

He puts me into the back of the police car, handcuffed.

I'm thinking: _"I'm fucked! I'm totally fucked!"_

After a couple minutes talking to the other cop, he comes back and tells me that he can, rather than take me to the jail to the south, he could take me to the jail to the north, and only site me for "Driving while suspended" as opposed to that and the speeding, which would reduce my bail to $345.

He drove me up to the jail, booked me, put me into a cell and they processed me.
It took about a half hour.

When they released me on my own payment, the cop went so far as to drive me back to my car.
He said: _"I'm not telling you that it's okay for you to drive, but let's face it, we're out here in the middle of the desert, and I'm not gonna just abandon you. Here's your car, I'm going that way."_ He pointed in the opposite direction I was going to go.

Talk about some damn cool cops who could have really made it difficult for me.
They were respectful the whole time, counted my money in front of me, gave me a receipt for the ticket to show it was legit, and freakin' dropped me back off at my car.
When we were driving away from my car originally, the cop noticed I had my lights on in his rearview and turned the patrol car around to turn them off for me.

I'd still be sitting in jail if the cop had been a hardass.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

You got lucky with that one. Glad to hear everything went ok.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

not too bad considering what they were talking about at first. but still a little hardcore. i got pulled last month for running a yellow light and got a ticket for driving on suspended, running light, and "resonable and prudent" (which is a BS speeding ticket that i got dropped) i have to pay a little over 500 bucks in fines but thats it. i didnt have insurance either, but i gave him an out of date insurance card. dont know if the cop screwed up or was just being nice, but he didnt write me up for it. he parked my car for me and let me walk three blocks home and i went and got the car the next day.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Lucky he didn't catch onto the bribe and charge you with that but then again it's funny that's what you thought he meant.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jesus you got the most poilte convient date rape in the history fo getting screwed


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"

why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?

he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i had the same exact thing happen to me once, i had a past due seat belt ticket. got pulled over speeding. 
the cop let my girl drive my car to the station, then he let me use the ATM there and get money and pay the old ticket and then let me go, and was really cool the whole time.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

What state were you in? Cop's vary a lot state to state and cop to cop of course. like in Il. local,sheriff's arnt to bad most of the time but state trooper's are real *ss hole's. In Florida it's the sheriff's you gotta watch!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i had the same exact thing happen to me once, i had a past due seat belt ticket. got pulled over speeding.
> the cop let my girl drive my car to the station, then he let me use the ATM there and get money and pay the old ticket and then let me go, and was really cool the whole time.


Yeah, that's extraordinarily cool.
Good to see that there are some good ones out there.

With over 70 tickets on my record (and some minor other stuff when I was a young punk) I've ran into all kinds of cops.
Some just get a huge hardon by making your life miserable, and a few are cool.

This was definitely one of the cooler ones.
I can think of several cops I've encountered in the past that would have towed my car, jailed me, and really given it to me.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

armac said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"
> 
> why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?
> 
> he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


well put. thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> i had the same exact thing happen to me once, i had a past due seat belt ticket. got pulled over speeding.
> the cop let my girl drive my car to the station, then he let me use the ATM there and get money and pay the old ticket and then let me go, and was really cool the whole time.


Yeah, that's extraordinarily cool.
Good to see that there are some good ones out there.

With over 70 tickets on my record (and some minor other stuff when I was a young punk) I've ran into all kinds of cops.
Some just get a huge hardon by making your life miserable, and a few are cool.

This was definitely one of the cooler ones.
I can think of several cops I've encountered in the past that would have towed my car, jailed me, and really given it to me.
[/quote]

Lucky you didn't say some thing like "How much you want"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"
> 
> why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?
> 
> he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


well put. thats what I was thinking.
[/quote]

I expect that level of post from Armac, he lacks the social skills to post anything otherwise.
I'm a little surprised however, to see ICEE being a dicksmack.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"
> 
> why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?
> 
> he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


well put. thats what I was thinking.
[/quote]

I expect that level of post from Armac, he lacks the social skills to post anything otherwise.
I'm a little surprised however, to see ICEE being a dicksmack.
[/quote]

Just wondering why your license is suspended


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

good to hear things went rather smoothly. as you said, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> good to hear things went rather smoothly. as you said, could have been a lot worse.


Thanks man, I feel the same way.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

Who's your secretary? I could use her!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I wasn't quite sure if my driver's license was still suspended or not (Pretty sure it was), so I was being pretty careful with the speed both down and back.
> Bearing in mind that it is 850+ miles each direction, with over half that being straight highway going through the middle of the desolate desert, I was pretty proud of myself _(Usually being quite a leadfoot)_ for not getting pulled over on the way down.
> 
> On the way back, I was being equally careful.
> ...


The thing is, cops aren't that bad. Cops in the CITY who deal with IDIOTS all the time are the ones who are jerks sometimes. The cops out in the rural areas are different I've found.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> i had the same exact thing happen to me once, i had a past due seat belt ticket. got pulled over speeding.
> the cop let my girl drive my car to the station, then he let me use the ATM there and get money and pay the old ticket and then let me go, and was really cool the whole time.


Yeah, that's extraordinarily cool.
Good to see that there are some good ones out there.

With over 70 tickets on my record (and some minor other stuff when I was a young punk) I've ran into all kinds of cops.
Some just get a huge hardon by making your life miserable, and a few are cool.

This was definitely one of the cooler ones.
I can think of several cops I've encountered in the past that would have towed my car, jailed me, *and really given it to me.*
[/quote]

That's the worst part








The towing and fines I can deal with though..


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"
> 
> why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?
> 
> he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


Dude, why are you always being a prick? You always have something 'smart' to say, do you do this to make yourself feel better about yourself, you know picking on people online for your own selfridges glory? Also btw armac, for all the times your gave me a hard time about enlisting and saying that i was doing it for attention and not actually going through with it and you want paper work because you think im just some annoying person asking questions in place your suppose to do so, I'm Enlisted with the Marines and im do to ship out for boot camp dec 8 but im trying to get an early leave date next month. Also thanks for your support though the enlisting process.









P-man thats good to hear man, these kind of stories are the ones that need to be told more often with all the negative ones you hear all the time. When i got pulled over a month ago, the cop let me off because I was leaving for bootcamp but all my friends got tickets for drinking underage and all that. It still sucks that you got pulled over but it could have been alot worse.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2008)

. . .







!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^penis

Anyways cool story p-man, glad you got off easily


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

HAHA. This is what you do. Check that county and see if it stays on your record. Hell, go to your own county courthouse in a few weeks and see what they pull up on you. If you have a record for the county you got arrested in, you can get a lawyer who even knows jack sh*t and still get an easy disposition right away OR even the charges thrown out. You'd be self-admitting that you drove on a suspended license, but because of penal error (Basically them letting you drive knowing you had a suspended license), that dept would get f*cked and you'd still be clean.

Or you can let it go knowing you got off easier than you should have... and keep your record.

EDIT: Oh yeah, Armac and ICEE, quit being assholes. Everybody screws up.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

so heres a question im surprised noone has asked yet.....what car are you driving to be getting all of these speeding tickets in? it better be something worth while


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

1) You got lucky for a nice cop

2) Spend some of your money on 
a) radar detector (Valentine 1)
b) lawyer to get out of the tickets (i would have had a 68 in a 35 but my lawyer got it changed to a non-moving exhaust violation.

3) Stopped driving with a suspended license


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"
> 
> why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?
> 
> he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


Dude, why are you always being a prick? You always have something 'smart' to say, do you do this to make yourself feel better about yourself, you know picking on people online for your own selfridges glory? Also btw armac, for all the times your gave me a hard time about enlisting and saying that i was doing it for attention and not actually going through with it and you want paper work because you think im just some annoying person asking questions in place your suppose to do so, I'm Enlisted with the Marines and im do to ship out for boot camp dec 8 but im trying to get an early leave date next month. Also thanks for your support though the enlisting process.









P-man thats good to hear man, these kind of stories are the ones that need to be told more often with all the negative ones you hear all the time. When i got pulled over a month ago, the cop let me off because I was leaving for bootcamp but all my friends got tickets for drinking underage and all that. It still sucks that you got pulled over but it could have been alot worse.
[/quote]

Armac just needs a hug, give him a break. Probably some divorced deputy with 20 years under his belt who never really had what it took to do actual "police" work, so he's destined to patrol some mall or school somewhere out in the middle of disney land forever holding your everyday mall rat and motor vehiclists' accountable for his short comings














heres to all of the pissed off smokeys out there in the world making everyday that much f*cking annoying.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that others have had cool cop experiences...
And that there are some "Non-hardon" cops out there that are cops for the right reason.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

every cop i run into gives me the full damage. i have yet to get a warning. last weekend my friends and i passed a truck on the highway at no more than 5 miles over the limit. turns out he was a cop, and gave us a ticket based on his speedometer. bad luck i guess


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

You must live in a fairly lenient state. In Massachusetts, with 70 tickets, you'd be riding a bicycle for the next 5-10 years. In MA, after 2 suspensions in a 3 year term, it's an automatic 3 year suspension. Get caught driving under that, 5 years, get caught again 10. No cinderella license and no sympathy from the courts. It's funny, everybody considers MA a liberal state but we have some of the most restrictive laws on personal freedoms in the country.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

brianp said:


> every cop i run into gives me the full damage. i have yet to get a warning. last weekend my friends and i passed a truck on the highway at no more than 5 miles over the limit. turns out he was a cop, and gave us a ticket based on his speedometer. bad luck i guess


Do you have long hair, are heavily tatttooed or with lots of piercings?

When I had hair down to my elbows (Cut it all off only 3 years ago) I got much harsher treatment from the cops.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

armac said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"


LoL!
This is true.

My boy spent the weekend in jail. I laughed at him for saying "he did hard time". LoL! Not trying to clowing on you, P-man.

Good to see you didn't get shafted but it REALLY could've been worse. So have you gotten that suspension fixed?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"


LoL!
This is true.

My boy spent the weekend in jail. I laughed at him for saying "he did hard time". LoL! Not trying to clowing on you, P-man.

Good to see you didn't get shafted but it REALLY could've been worse. So have you gotten that suspension fixed?
[/quote]

Well, it was a _jail_, and I got _put in it_... so I guess I _"Got put in jail."_









But yeah, I do know what you're saying.
When I was young I got arrested some dozen or so times... I know what jail is.

I headlined this post as I did for two basic reasons:

1.) "I got handcuffed, frisked and placed into a holding cell" would have been a little lengthy for a post title...

2.) "Put in jail" kinda grabs your attention and makes ya wanna read the thread, doesn't it?
It's called "Marketing."









Anywho... I can't get the suspension lifted until the 10th of October.
I basically spend 1/4 of my life suspended.
I drive anyway.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> I basically spend 1/4 of my life suspended.
> I drive anyway.


LoL!

No worries man. I had my license suspended for two years while I was in the Marines. I still drove around but everytime I did get pulled over, I pulled out my military ID and give it along with my suspended DL; and remained calm.

NOTE: It REALLY does pay not to be a dick to a police officer. Just stay calm and answer what was asked. No ad-libbing...you'll be surprised where it gets you.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

pretty insane.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow ur lucky ive gotten pulled over three time and have three speeding tickets lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"


LoL!
This is true.

*My boy spent the weekend in jail. I laughed at him for saying "he did hard time". LoL! Not trying to clowing on you, P-man. *

Good to see you didn't get shafted but it REALLY could've been worse. So have you gotten that suspension fixed?
[/quote]
hahaha
when i got arrested (as described earlier in the thread) i kept telling people about how "feels so good to be free, the air never tasted so good... feels like i been locked down for so long"
even up to 3 days after the actual incident..... im a sarcastic asshole..... 
think i was actually in an empty jail cell for 14 minutes haha.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick G said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"


LoL!
This is true.

*My boy spent the weekend in jail. I laughed at him for saying "he did hard time". LoL! Not trying to clowing on you, P-man. *

Good to see you didn't get shafted but it REALLY could've been worse. So have you gotten that suspension fixed?
[/quote]
hahaha
when i got arrested (as described earlier in the thread) i kept telling people about how "feels so good to be free, the air never tasted so good... feels like i been locked down for so long"
even up to 3 days after the actual incident..... im a sarcastic asshole..... 
think i was actually in an empty jail cell for* 14 minutes *haha.
[/quote]

You're LUCKY!

15 minutes is the _cracking point!_


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true true.
their lucky they didnt keep me there til that point... dangerous white man like myself.
ever see the original terminator?
enough said.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I spent 12hrs in a holding cell once so that makes me more GANGSTA than almost everyone in this thread.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Alright, that's it.

I'm starting a "Time doing time" thread.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> I spent 12hrs in a holding cell once so that makes me more GANGSTA than almost everyone in this thread.


Were you coherent throughout the whole experience or were you passed out for 6 of those 12?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^^I wasn't under the influence of anything. All I did was pace the room and then I drew pictures on the cell door with my coat zipper.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"
> 
> why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?
> 
> he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


Dude, why are you always being a prick? You always have something 'smart' to say, do you do this to make yourself feel better about yourself, you know picking on people online for your own selfridges glory? Also btw armac, for all the times your gave me a hard time about enlisting and saying that i was doing it for attention and not actually going through with it and you want paper work because you think im just some annoying person asking questions in place your suppose to do so, I'm Enlisted with the Marines and im do to ship out for boot camp dec 8 but im trying to get an early leave date next month. Also thanks for your support though the enlisting process.









P-man thats good to hear man, these kind of stories are the ones that need to be told more often with all the negative ones you hear all the time. When i got pulled over a month ago, the cop let me off because I was leaving for bootcamp but all my friends got tickets for drinking underage and all that. It still sucks that you got pulled over but it could have been alot worse.
[/quote]

Armac just needs a hug, give him a break. Probably some divorced deputy with 20 years under his belt who never really had what it took to do actual "police" work, so he's destined to patrol some mall or school somewhere out in the middle of disney land forever holding your everyday mall rat and motor vehiclists' accountable for his short comings :laugh:







heres to all of the pissed off smokeys out there in the world making everyday that much f*cking annoying.
[/quote]

still kissing your wife's ass, you loser?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Total loser.

Has to have an avatar of a gun and knives to be a "Tough guy."
Even openly admits in a forum that he's a wimp and has to carry weapons in order to defend himself.

Impressive!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So whats this have to do with Vegas?^^^^^


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> So whats this have to do with Vegas?^^^^^


You tell me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Shhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyttttttttttttttt


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

armac said:


> half hour in holding cell, does not qualify as "being in jail"
> 
> why would a highly successful, self descibed genius be driving suspended?
> 
> he must not have seen your newspaper articles you showed us


well put. thats what I was thinking.
[/quote]

I expect that level of post from Armac, he lacks the social skills to post anything otherwise.
I'm a little surprised however, to see ICEE being a dicksmack.
[/quote]








Yeh Armac. I was just thinking the same thing. Wait a minute, isn't this the 'inventor'? (fool) Driving on a suspended liscence? I guess when you get 'a little' money you think you can do what ever you like huh? DONT think so. Had that been me pulling you over, id have nailed you. And to ALL the CRONIES who jumped in on his behalf, shame on you. Then he openly and ignorantly admits this happens all the time. Very typical. When the day comes that you lose a family member because of some FOOL that decided hes above the law and drives as he pleases, maybe then you'll reconsider your way of thinking.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's just too funny, Armac and baddfish buddying up.
The two biggest losers on the board.

Yeah badd... driving on a suspended license.
Wow... major crimminal, huh?
"Little" money? sh*t man... you have no idea.

Oh, and thing is.... you couldn't have pulled me over, 'cause you're just a 'wannabe cop...' not a real one.
You're too much of a loser to pass the tests.
Lemme guess, you're a McDonald's night manager?

Funny how we've never seen pics of you OR Armac... both just scrawney little geeks is my only guess...
Let's see ya.
Yeah, I'm callin' ya out.
Let's see what you look like, or are you too embarrassed?
It's always the dweeby little geeks that hide behind their computer screens.
Seems like we've seen pics of everybody on here but you two buttfuckers.

Silly little men....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Chill out, man. Don't want to repeat the other night...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^You're 41? Grow up man. Quit getting so butt hurt over what people say on here, especially people you don't know and could probably not care any less about in the real world.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^ Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Shhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyttttttttttttttt


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> Chill out, man. Don't want to repeat the other night...


Aww...who gives a f*ck?
This site is going downhill fast.

Moderators are suspending longtime, contributing members while pieces of sh*t like Armac and baddfish are making a mockery of the site...

Show me a single thread where Armac or baddfish helped a single new member with a single situation...
They're only viruses on the site, yet they don't get suspended.

This site is run by the biggest bunch of a-fucks in cyberworld.
And ya know what really kicks ass?
I bet this post will be either deleted, or i'll be suspended for saying so by night's end.

The whole spirit of P-Fury is gone.
The top dude here even PMed me just to tell me that he's too busy at work to even care about what's going on here!

This was once a very cool site.
Now it's a joke.

Hell, I give it 1 hour before this post (despite the fact that it doesn't break any rules....) is deleted and I'm suspended again.

Armac and baddfish... I guess you guys must rock!!
Right on to you two assfucks.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^^


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

> Had that been me pulling you over, id have nailed you.


Dirty.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> ^You're 41? Grow up man. Quit getting so butt hurt over what people say on here, especially people you don't know and could probably not care any less about in the real world.


Okay, Mr. Mature...

So how old are you?
And why do you care enough to post YOUR comments on here then?

Get fuckin' real.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Okay, Mr. Mature...
> 
> So how old are you?
> And why do you care enough to post YOUR comments on here then?
> ...


I'm 25. I post cause it's the lounge and it's just conversation. I get riled up at some stuff, I admit, but not every single thing that people say. Get real is right.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

> Had that been me pulling you over, id have nailed you.


thats what she sad

p-man
HI!
welcome back. 
you were missed.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR... when I was 25, I was too busy partying, chasing skirts and such to be found in ANYBODY'S online lounge.
But hey... whatever.

Now that I'm in my early 40's and run two businesses, I find myself in my lush office, clicking on P-Fury frequently as a diversion to my daily routine.
"Grow up?"
Uh... Way I figure, 20+ is an adult and should act as such.
If I'm acting below what my age specifies, then I see that as a compliment.

As for "Get real..." thanks... I try to do so on a regular basis.
"Get real to you too dude!"

Nick... thanks.
I appreciate the greeting.

'Tis nice to be back and to be corresponding with guys like yourself.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sure you're a good guy, P Man.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

30 minutes til post deletion


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> 30 minutes til post deletion


Based on the behavior of the mods lately... I'd say that's a conservative prediction.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

*****


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

why call them (the mods) out? do u want to get suspended again i agree with TheWaythingsR..... who cares what armac and baddy say..... arguing with an idiot only brings u down to their level.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Piranha_man: If you don't like this site, how it's run, or the people who run it and insist on continuing to whine like a little bitch then I suggest you find a new site to plague with your temper tantrums.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Aww...who gives a f*ck?
> This site is going downhill fast.


Actually....the forum hasnt changed at all...it seems we have a few members that feel entitled because they have been here for a while....they should be able to do what they want. And then when they are asked to stop acting like a child...they get all pissy.


> Moderators are suspending longtime, contributing members while pieces of sh*t like Armac and baddfish are making a mockery of the site...


The moderators are suspending people that can not control their posting in the lounge. What exactly does the lounge have to do with being a "longtime contributing member"? The lounge is supposed to be a place to joke around...unfortunately some people use it as an outlet for their anger issues.....


> Show me a single thread where Armac or baddfish helped a single new member with a single situation...
> They're only viruses on the site, yet they don't get suspended.


Who cares? This is the lounge. We have plenty of contributing members in the hobby forums.......this is the lounge.


> This site is run by the biggest bunch of a-fucks in cyberworld.


I dont even know what that is supposed to mean.










> And ya know what really kicks ass?
> I bet this post will be either deleted, or i'll be suspended for saying so by night's end.


Why would the moderators want to delete this post? I would say that it justifies everything Mettle has done.


> The whole spirit of P-Fury is gone.
> The top dude here even PMed me just to tell me that he's too busy at work to even care about what's going on here!


I dont remember saying I dont care about the site....I believe I said that I am going through an audit at work right now and that I am amazing busy. It is pretty disappointing to have someone question how I feel about this forum. I think I been a pretty dedicated member of this forum for quite a long time....and to have my contributions diminished because I am with a new company and we just started our annual audit....seems a little unfair. I am sure there are a lot of people that would disagree with the decisions I have made one this forum....but I would say there are very few that would question my dedication. 
I am also a somewhat surprised that you would take what I said in a private message and try to use it to discredit me or this forum. I was responding to your issues with a moderator and in an effort to explain why I feel there are larger issues then some pissing match on an internet forum.....I used a few examples to show that there is life outside this forum. I dont really care that you posted what I sent you....I am just surprised you didnt comprehend what I was trying to say.


> This was once a very cool site.
> Now it's a joke.


Again...the site has not changes.....what has changed imo....is the behavior of certain members. We get this every few years....the members that feel they should be entitled to act however they want because they have been here a while. Unfortunately that is what has brought down many forums and what we try very hard to protect against. I dont care how long someone has been a member....they are still held to the same rules and standards as the guy that joined yesterday. Sure we might give someone a little slack...but no one is larger then the forum as a whole.


> Hell, I give it 1 hour before this post (despite the fact that it doesn't break any rules....) is deleted and I'm suspended again.


I dont have a problem with people expressing their anger with the forum or how it is handled....it would just be nice if people could do it in a respectful or intelligent manner. I dont think anyone believes this forum is perfect...and we can always work to improve.......unfortunately there isnt much to be gained by this post.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha man......I tried responding to your pm but your inbox is full.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> piranha man......I tried responding to your pm but your inbox is full.


Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Chill out, man. Don't want to repeat the other night...


Aww...who gives a f*ck?
This site is going downhill fast.

Moderators are suspending longtime, contributing members while pieces of sh*t like Armac and baddfish are making a mockery of the site...

Show me a single thread where Armac or baddfish helped a single new member with a single situation...
They're only viruses on the site, yet they don't get suspended.

This site is run by the biggest bunch of a-fucks in cyberworld.
And ya know what really kicks ass?
I bet this post will be either deleted, or i'll be suspended for saying so by night's end.

The whole spirit of P-Fury is gone.
The top dude here even PMed me just to tell me that he's too busy at work to even care about what's going on here!

This was once a very cool site.
Now it's a joke.

Hell, I give it 1 hour before this post (despite the fact that it doesn't break any rules....) is deleted and I'm suspended again.

Armac and baddfish... I guess you guys must rock!!
Right on to you two assfucks.








[/quote]

Nice to see you back Pman. I hope you stick around and contribute as you have in the past! You are an asset to the site, especially with P info and I hope the mods realize that. As for the morons running their mouths, just ignore, it gets to them more than anything. The reason people do that is the fact they have no friends, no life and probably no source of p*ssy. They just flap their gums on the internet to have some kind of social life because they do not have one in real life. Probably fat slobs that cannot get off the couch without losing their breathe! One mentioned is in law enforcement and really gives a bad name to his fellow co-workers across the nation by being a complete douchebag and posting rude comments that never help anyone. You are a successful man so there is no need to listen to fools. Again glad to see ya back!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks man...
And ya, you're right.
Shouldn't let a-holes get to me.
(Been doin' the absinthe a little too much lately... which doesn't help with my tolerance level...)

Anywho, movin' past all this...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha_man said:


> TheWayThingsR... when I was 25, I was too busy partying, chasing skirts and such to be found in ANYBODY'S online lounge.
> But hey... whatever.
> 
> Now that I'm in my early 40's and run two businesses, *I find myself in my lush office*, clicking on P-Fury frequently as a diversion to my daily routine.
> ...


"*spare bedroom of his southeast Bend home*, *which also doubles as the home for his cleaning business - Guarantee Cleaning Services Inc"*


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Thanks man...
> And ya, you're right.
> Shouldn't let a-holes get to me.
> (Been doin' the absinthe a little too much lately... which doesn't help with my tolerance level...)
> ...


Cheers P_man.....

Exscuses,exscuses-Get back to posting the good info your being known for you fool.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Armac....dont use this thread (or any other thread) to instigate anymore problems. I was trying to point out how stupid arguing on a fish site is.......and what do you do.....toss a couple more jabs.

Seriously people....we have 40 year old men bickering like 5th graders over a tetherball match....and it is absolutely ridiculous. We have one business owner that is bashing people for doing volunteer work on a forum....and doing it in such a disrespectful manner he should be embarrassed. I doubt he would stand for anyone treating his employees with such disregard....however he seems to think it is ok for him to completely loose control. And then we have a someone that works in law enforcement that gets off on pushing buttons. I mean really....what kind of example is for any kids that might visit this forum?

And this is the topic that is getting the most play. I look down the front page of this forum and see where a members brother died.....and even then we have people throwing a tantrum because a thread got closed. Damn people....have you no perspective in your life?

Get over it and act like adults....or take it to another forum.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyone involved should be embarrassed-


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> *****


make the world go round.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> That's just too funny, Armac and baddfish buddying up.
> The two biggest losers on the board.
> 
> Yeah badd... driving on a suspended license.
> ...


Im sorry. Did i 'touch' a nerve. Dont need to post pics of myself for yours or anyone elses pleasure. You're NOT calling me out. Your the one with 'all the cash'. Come and visit the chicagoland area so i can 'show' you around. Again, if you or anyone else dont like my posts, change the channel. But on a serious note, come visit me so you can experience FIRST hand what 260lbs of SMASH feels like!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

baddfish said:


> That's just too funny, Armac and baddfish buddying up.
> The two biggest losers on the board.
> 
> Yeah badd... driving on a suspended license.
> ...


Im sorry. Did i 'touch' a nerve. Dont need to post pics of myself for yours or anyone elses pleasure. You're NOT calling me out. Your the one with 'all the cash'. Come and visit the chicagoland area so i can 'show' you around. Again, if you or anyone else dont like my posts, change the channel. But on a serious note, come visit me so you can experience FIRST hand what 260lbs of SMASH feels like!








[/quote]



















god you're a winner


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

260 pounds?
Guess I was right about that "McDonald's night manager" guess.

Got two words for ya buddy... "Jenny Craig." 
Jenny's helped many women just like you all over the country.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

baddfish said:


> That's just too funny, Armac and baddfish buddying up.
> The two biggest losers on the board.
> 
> Yeah badd... driving on a suspended license.
> ...


Im sorry. Did i 'touch' a nerve. Dont need to post pics of myself for yours or anyone elses pleasure. You're NOT calling me out. Your the one with 'all the cash'. Come and visit the chicagoland area so i can 'show' you around. Again, if you or anyone else dont like my posts, change the channel. But on a serious note, come visit me so you can experience FIRST hand what 260lbs of SMASH feels like!








[/quote]

Why should he change the channel? It's HIS thread.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh. He owns it huh?







By the way, Jenny and i dont mix! Invitations always open for you my friend!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

P-Man you are one lucky SOB...

But IMO, you shouldnt be driving...
If you get that "many" tickets and get you DL sus. all time then something tells me you shouldnt be on the road.

I mean, ya I like to go fast but I have like 6 or 7 tickets to my name and those are mainly from making a turn when I shouldnt of have.

I say this because I see it all the time in LA, some fool killing somebody. And that fool has a LONG history of tickets.

Or like old people who cant see or drive and they still allow them to drive.

I think that this just proves that the Country as a whole needs to re look at the way they renew people DL.

Got to many moving tickets, no DL.
Cant see, no DL
Cant pass the driver ed course at renewal, no DL.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

What is no one went over the speed limit. Wouldn't it cause the state or county to lose money? They kinda really on money from that stuff correct?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what I am saying is that if a person is getting dozens and dozens and DOZENS of tickets and has there DL suspended ALOT, then that person must:

A: not know how to drive
B: does not give a sh&t

Then those people "shouldnt" be on the road period.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Depends on the tickets severity IMO. If a guy has a slew of 65 in a 55 or 80 in a 70 tickets, I would not say they do not know how to drive. I agree if the person had a bunch of 20-30 mph over the speed limit tickets or reckless driving tickets, they should be reviewed and dealt with correctly.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

armac said:


> Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


i will give you your mom back,just don't let her give ya a kiss . you better get back to your security officer job at target.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ what is that avatar?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> ^^^ what is that avatar?


well sir that would be one asian chick puking in another's mouth...with some boob action! nice one sonicrx.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Nick G said:


> ^^^ what is that avatar?


it 2 girls that were running and they fell down and the top girl got a stomach ache and puked


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thats disgusting. 
i thought it make have been an asian boy throwing up on another asian boy. 
not sure which one is worse.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> thats disgusting.
> i thought it make have been an asian boy throwing up on another asian boy.
> not sure which one is worse.


think he's trying to get banned


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Boobah said:


> thats disgusting.
> i thought it make have been an asian boy throwing up on another asian boy.
> not sure which one is worse.


think he's trying to get banned
[/quote]

Can be arranged-All's he has to do is ask------But I dont think thats his intentions-But it wouldn't be the first time I was wrong either---

I honestly dont find nothing wrong with the his Avatar-It is quite disgusting though....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^yeah, it doesnt offend me or anything, its just nasty as hell. thats all.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I find a lot of things wrong with it...but that doesn't make it against our rules.

See why I never Google any Japanese term that you guys know and I don't? LOL.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


i will give you your mom back,just don't let her give ya a kiss . you better get back to your security officer job at target.
[/quote]

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sonicrx said:


> Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


i will give you your mom back,just don't let her give ya a kiss . you better get back to your security officer job at target.
[/quote]
I am still waiting for some kind of put down in this thread that has any form of intelligence or originality. This is just pathetic. At first I though I should remove this post because it is so out of place and just continuing this perpetual wave of childish drama we have had in the lounge....but then I read it again and it is such an amazingly juvenile and ineffective attempt at a put down....that I cant really justify removing it.

Seriously dude&#8230;&#8230;if you are not going to put a little more effort into ripping someone&#8230;..you would be better off not showing everyone on this forum how ignorant you truly are.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


i will give you your mom back,just don't let her give ya a kiss . you better get back to your security officer job at target.
[/quote]
I am still waiting for some kind of put down in this thread that has any form of intelligence or originality. This is just pathetic. At first I though I should remove this post because it is so out of place and just continuing this perpetual wave of childish drama we have had in the lounge....but then I read it again and it is such an amazingly juvenile and ineffective attempt at a put down....that I cant really justify removing it.

Seriously dude&#8230;&#8230;if you are not going to put a little more effort into ripping someone&#8230;..you would be better off not showing everyone on this forum how ignorant you truly are.








[/quote]
yeah i read that too, and i thought "wtf is he talking about" 
i guess it was an attempt at insinuating something about armacs mom, but it was a total fail.....


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

well i figured i might as well regress like most of the douchebags that posted in this thread. ditto g.g you should have closed this thread long ago ,but instead you argued with the original poster who is 100% right . so if you have nothing to add i suggest you post elswhere as well











Nick G said:


> Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


i will give you your mom back,just don't let her give ya a kiss . you better get back to your security officer job at target.
[/quote]
I am still waiting for some kind of put down in this thread that has any form of intelligence or originality. This is just pathetic. At first I though I should remove this post because it is so out of place and just continuing this perpetual wave of childish drama we have had in the lounge....but then I read it again and it is such an amazingly juvenile and ineffective attempt at a put down....that I cant really justify removing it.

Seriously dude&#8230;&#8230;if you are not going to put a little more effort into ripping someone&#8230;..you would be better off not showing everyone on this forum how ignorant you truly are.








[/quote]
yeah i read that too, and i thought "wtf is he talking about" 
i guess it was an attempt at insinuating something about armacs mom, but it was a total fail.....
[/quote]

and quit kissing so much ass you will get a disease,and you comment was about as much a failure as g.g attempt to be quick on his typing fingers









haha deleted before i could be read.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


i will give you your mom back,just don't let her give ya a kiss . you better get back to your security officer job at target.
[/quote]
I am still waiting for some kind of put down in this thread that has any form of intelligence or originality. This is just pathetic. At first I though I should remove this post because it is so out of place and just continuing this perpetual wave of childish drama we have had in the lounge....but then I read it again and it is such an amazingly juvenile and ineffective attempt at a put down....that I cant really justify removing it.

Seriously dude&#8230;&#8230;if you are not going to put a little more effort into ripping someone&#8230;..you would be better off not showing everyone on this forum how ignorant you truly are.








[/quote]
yeah i read that too, and i thought "wtf is he talking about" 
i guess it was an attempt at insinuating something about armacs mom, but it was a total fail.....
[/quote]

and quit kissing so much ass you will get a disease,and you comment was about as much a failure as g.g attempt to be quick on his typing fingers









haha deleted before i could be read.
[/quote]
?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ibtl


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

why would anyone kiss ass on the internet? i agree and disagree with whoever i want.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sonicrx said:


> well i figured i might as well regress like most of the douchebags that posted in this thread. ditto g.g you should have closed this thread long ago ,but instead you argued with the original poster who is 100% right . so if you have nothing to add i suggest you post elswhere as well


Argued with the original poster? I dont remember that happening.

You guys get all worked up about threads getting closed...now you are whining about a thread being left open. This is what makes moderating difficult.....everyone has an opinion on how things should be handled....and then cry when it isnt done to their specifications.

I dont have anything to add to the original topic other then most of the police officers I have come in contact with have treated me pretty much the same way I treated them.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you guys would love canada,, it takes a lot to get sent to jail or even have to ride in the back of a car,, mostly you offend the cop he gets pissed but were so stony we play it cool..Canadian cops arn't so bad,,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cobrafox46 said:


> Depends on the tickets severity IMO. If a guy has a slew of 65 in a 55 or 80 in a 70 tickets, I would not say they do not know how to drive. I agree if the person had a bunch of 20-30 mph over the speed limit tickets or reckless driving tickets, they should be reviewed and dealt with correctly.


I wonder what the ticket would be for 140mph on residential roads.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> well i figured i might as well regress like most of the douchebags that posted in this thread. ditto g.g you should have closed this thread long ago ,but instead you argued with the original poster who is 100% right . so if you have nothing to add i suggest you post elswhere as well


Argued with the original poster? I dont remember that happening.

You guys get all worked up about threads getting closed...now you are whining about a thread being left open. This is what makes moderating difficult.....everyone has an opinion on how things should be handled....and then cry when it isnt done to their specifications.

I dont have anything to add to the original topic other then most of the police officers I have come in contact with have treated me pretty much the same way I treated them.
[/quote]

that's because you're old







cops hate people under the age of 25 or so.

speaking of which, has anyone ever actually had a chance to talk their way out of a ticket? everyone's always like "yeah i got pulled over, but i talked my way out of it" that sh*t never happens to me. i don't get to talk. officer says you know how fast you were going, i say yeah i was spee.... (cut off by him walking to car) Here's your ticket son.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Boobah said:


> Depends on the tickets severity IMO. If a guy has a slew of 65 in a 55 or 80 in a 70 tickets, I would not say they do not know how to drive. I agree if the person had a bunch of 20-30 mph over the speed limit tickets or reckless driving tickets, they should be reviewed and dealt with correctly.


I wonder what the ticket would be for 140mph on residential roads.








[/quote]

I would say reckless driving + a few other add ons!! Thanks for pointing that out.







LOL!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this thread has turned into piranha-furys vagina
lets leave it open and keep going on and on.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Boobah said:


> that's because you're old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also helps when you know a few.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I think it's pretty funny what all's happened in this thread.

You'll notice I stepped out of it quite some time back...
Still funny to read though.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Seems as though this site goes through some sort of "Biorythms" or something... 
Things are pretty civil for the most part... 
Everybody's fairly cool except for the occasional bullshit...

Then...

POW!
Everything goes haywire.
People start being all jacked up and tearin' at each other.
(Maybe we're more like our piranhas than we realize...?)

Personally, I was pretty whack all last week because I was drinking absinthe in excess every night there for awhile...
Hell, I'd get up in the morning, log into P-Fury and be totally shocked at the posts I made... I had absolutely no recollection of posting them!
(Now that's a wierd feeling!)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I think it's pretty funny what all's happened in this thread.
> 
> You'll notice I stepped out of it quite some time back...
> Still funny to read though.


I appreciated your pm.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Should I try to PM you GG, since I have attacked in such a reckless manner, I need to cry to somebody too!


i will give you your mom back,just don't let her give ya a kiss . you better get back to your security officer job at target.
[/quote]
I am still waiting for some kind of put down in this thread that has any form of intelligence or originality. This is just pathetic. At first I though I should remove this post because it is so out of place and just continuing this perpetual wave of childish drama we have had in the lounge....but then I read it again and it is such an amazingly juvenile and ineffective attempt at a put down....that I cant really justify removing it.

Seriously dude&#8230;&#8230;if you are not going to put a little more effort into ripping someone&#8230;..you would be better off not showing everyone on this forum how ignorant you truly are.








[/quote]

no u.
/feels left out
/uppercuts GG
/hops a fence


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> thats disgusting.
> i thought it make have been an asian boy throwing up on another asian boy.
> not sure which one is worse.


think he's trying to get banned
[/quote]

Can be arranged-All's he has to do is ask------But I dont think thats his intentions-But it wouldn't be the first time I was wrong either---

I honestly dont find nothing wrong with the his Avatar-It is quite disgusting though....
[/quote]

you are correct ak if i wanted to get banned i would just leave here. i like a few guys involved on both sides of this thread. yes my response was out of line,but g.g was not better . proving my point we all do the same crap fight over little sh!t. what we need to do as all enjoy the fact we are aquaruim freaks sharing a website and info.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^^^douchebag!!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> ^^^^^^douchebag!!


[/quote]

:rasp:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sonicrx said:


> ^^^^^^douchebag!!


[/quote]

:rasp:
[/quote]

Soniccox,

You are an intellectual giant with your witty posts as well as your unusual choice of pictures.

Just wondering what makes you think you can talk about someone's Mom, is that how a poor upbringing manifests itself?

Have you and I ever had words before? Just checking to see if I had said something, to or about you, or if your just an asshole.

I am just curious.

Thanks for your input............................


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

armac said:


> ^^^^^^douchebag!!


[/quote]

:rasp:
[/quote]

Soniccox,

You are an intellectual giant with your witty posts as well as your unusual choice of pictures.

Just wondering what makes you think you can talk about someone's Mom, is that how a poor upbringing manifests itself?

Have you and I ever had words before? Just checking to see if I had said something, to or about you, or if your just an asshole.

I am just curious.

Thanks for your input............................
[/quote]

wow easy there tackleberry i guess you got me with that one smack ass hahaha your a funny guy arnotamac haha (head security guard for target) oooooh i scared pm me if ya want my address so you can come get me oooooh haha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

armac said:


> Yeah, I think it's pretty funny what all's happened in this thread.
> 
> You'll notice I stepped out of it quite some time back...
> Still funny to read though.


I appreciated your pm.
[/quote]

You gotta be kidding.

I guess whatever floats yer boat...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> well i figured i might as well regress like most of the douchebags that posted in this thread. ditto g.g you should have closed this thread long ago ,but instead you argued with the original poster who is 100% right . so if you have nothing to add i suggest you post elswhere as well


Argued with the original poster? I dont remember that happening.

You guys get all worked up about threads getting closed...now you are whining about a thread being left open. This is what makes moderating difficult.....everyone has an opinion on how things should be handled....and then cry when it isnt done to their specifications.

I dont have anything to add to the original topic other then most of the police officers I have come in contact with have treated me pretty much the same way I treated them.
[/quote]

that's because you're old







cops hate people under the age of 25 or so.

*speaking of which, has anyone ever actually had a chance to talk their way out of a ticket?* everyone's always like "yeah i got pulled over, but i talked my way out of it" that sh*t never happens to me. i don't get to talk. officer says you know how fast you were going, i say yeah i was spee.... (cut off by him walking to car) Here's your ticket son.
[/quote]

I don't usually give them sh*t but then again I'm usually in the wrong and know I am. Hard to argue that I don't like to do below 80







. I know of 3 different times where I would have given myself a DWI and I was just asked to pull over and get a ride so I can't complain much. There was this one time though a local rookie was busting my balls so we ended up getting into a screaming match over bull sh*t procedure, all I remember is him asking me to get out of my truck, me getting out and in his face, we're standing there screaming at each other.







he pissed me off so nobody could hear what the other was saying and I wasn't gonna let him get a word in, then he belts out with everything he had "PLEASE STOP YELLING AT ME"







I couldn't help but start laughing and comply. His back up finally showed up and ended up being a good friend of mine and we got squared away. Every time I pass by him now I yell "Please don't yell at me",which ends up with him flipping me off or just ignoring me


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hey have any of you seen the series Planet Earth. and this episode were they talk about fresh water, show video from the Amazon and you have this sic shoal of maculatus going about their business. i was like wow now thats a sic setup right there! you should def see it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have it on Blu ray^^ Jaw - dropping!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

good for you! kok


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> hey have any of you seen the series Planet Earth. and this episode were they talk about fresh water, show video from the Amazon and you have this sic shoal of maculatus going about their business. i was like wow now thats a sic setup right there! you should def see it.


that relates to this thread so much


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> hey have any of you seen the series Planet Earth. and this episode were they talk about fresh water, show video from the Amazon and you have this sic shoal of maculatus going about their business. i was like wow now thats a sic setup right there! you should def see it.


that relates to this thread so much









[/quote]

Hey gvrayman, whatcha havin' for dinner tonight?"

I think we're having "Shephard's pie" and green beans.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I think I'm going to go out and work on my motorcycle.










And grill some steaks.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

sonicrx said:


> ^^^^^^douchebag!!


[/quote]

:rasp:
[/quote]

Soniccox,

You are an intellectual giant with your witty posts as well as your unusual choice of pictures.

Just wondering what makes you think you can talk about someone's Mom, is that how a poor upbringing manifests itself?

Have you and I ever had words before? Just checking to see if I had said something, to or about you, or if your just an asshole.

I am just curious.

Thanks for your input............................
[/quote]

*wow easy there tackleberry *
[/quote]








Pure win.


----------

